# is this a good workout



## ipyro92 (Jul 1, 2014)

basicly am following the mens heath v-shapted body workout seem to be seeing gains on my chest/back and want other peoples options on this workout:

the rep range is 12 reps first week then drop to 10 on week 2 then 7 on week 3 and 4 on week 4 apart from on the first two excierses on chest/trip and back/bicp days where there drops sets

chest/triceps day

dumbbell press: drop set 24 reps total, dropping weights father 3/5/7/9 x 3

alternative single arm standing cable chest press: drop set total 24 reps dropping at 3/5/7/9

tri set x 3

close grip bench press

normal grip bench press

wide grip bench press x 3

supersets:

cable pec fly with triceps cable rope pushdown x 3

45 degrees incline dumbell chest press with clap press ups x 3

dips with diamond press ups x3

core finisher:

plank 30 seconds with 30 seconds rest

hanging leg rises 12 x 3

hanging twisting knee rises 12 x 3

back/bicep day:

drop sets: lat pull down 24 reps total, dropping weights afther 3/5/7/9 x 3

seated row: 24 reps total, dropping wegihts afther 3/5/7/9 x 3

supersets:

pull ups (amp) with renegade row

bent over row with hammer curls

inverted row with barbell curls

lying cable curls with standing double cable curls

core finisher: weighted cable abs 10 x3

medicine ball v sit ups 10 x3

medicine ball wood chop 10 x3

leg/shoulder day

starter: deadlift

leg press drop set 24 reps 3/5/7/9 x 3

supersets: dumbbell military press with barbell push press

barbell squats with kettle bell swings

barbell military press with upright row

incline seated lateral rise with reverse dumbbell fly

calf rise on leg press machine


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

A bit complex for a beginner (Assuming your a beginner?)

Would you be interested in a simpler routine, like a 5x5 with a few Isolations added to each work out?

Only mention it as it's really easy to get bogged down with a load of different workouts etc and keeping track of your progressive weight increase becomes a real annoyance.

The above workout will be ok for a few weeks, but it might prove too much too soon..Just my opinion.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Too much imo


----------



## ipyro92 (Jul 1, 2014)

I been training for 2yrs but thgowt this will be a nice break from 5x5 and gvt and wanted other ppls options on it as there's not really anything on Google about it


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ipyro92 said:


> basicly am following the mens heath v-shapted body workout seem to be seeing gains on my chest/back and want other peoples options on this workout:
> 
> the rep range is 12 reps first week then drop to 10 on week 2 then 7 on week 3 and 4 on week 4 apart from on the first two excierses on chest/trip and back/bicp days where there drops sets
> 
> ...


Why are you doing deadlifts on legs & shoulders day? :confused1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Legs and shoulders on same day is daft do them on different days. Stiff legged for leg days and regulars on back day.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Too much imo


Way too much


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Too much, keep it simple, no need for all that.

Compound and an isolation for each muscle group is more than enough ie:

Push - Flat Bench, Military Press, Fly, Side Raises, Dips


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Way too much


Way way too much.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

> 45 degrees incline dumbell chest press with clap press ups


Still trying to work this one out?


----------



## ipyro92 (Jul 1, 2014)

incline bench press superset with press ups where you push your body up and quickly clap, and thanks for your views


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ipyro92 said:


> incline bench press superset with press ups where you push your body up and quickly clap, and thanks for your views


Jeez so there's twice as many as 1st thought, thats a stupid workout, stupid

Are you sure your not supposed to do set one one week, set two the next?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Far to much, people over complicate training so much all you need is the basics and to train hard thats it. i train 3 days a week, each workout is an hour long at max and i go in like an animal. plenty of rest days job done.


----------



## ipyro92 (Jul 1, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Jeez so there's twice as many as 1st thought, thats a stupid workout, stupid
> 
> Are you sure your not supposed to do set one one week, set two the next?


no it give u what to do each day for a month but its basically the same but different rep rang


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

14 seperate exercises for chest day alone, seriously do not try this.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

To be honest that routine looks horrible.

If you want to try something different how about you give something like this a go?

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/totalbody_training


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't believe you can do all of those exercises to any degree of intensity at that volume..IMO the only thing you would gain is being shattered and losing weight.


----------



## ipyro92 (Jul 1, 2014)

ultrasonic have u ran this before if so what results muscle building wise did u get from it and gearchange i am siting at about 15 to 17% body fat so would this be good for lowing body fat without losing muscle


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ipyro92 said:


> ultrasonic have u ran this before if so what results muscle building wise did u get from it


I'm trying a simplified version of it right now actually, but I only started about a week ago so it is rather early to comment after just 4 workouts!

I am not that advanced so I have decided to deliberately bias the routine towards the strength end of the scale, by sticking to just cycling through 5, 8 and 15 rep sets on successive workouts like week one. I'm not suggesting this for you, just explaining where I'm at.

From what I can tell the principles all seem sound which is why I am trying it. The other different routine I would be considering in your position would be PHAT.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This is another article relating to whole (total) body training that might be of interest/encouragement:

http://www.t-nation.com/training/full-body-workouts-of-the-legends


----------



## ipyro92 (Jul 1, 2014)

i don't think total body workouts are my thing i always feel like i should be doing stuff on my days off as i got use to doing 2 hrs in gym practically everyday of week two years ago (one hr would be weight training) the other would be thai boxing/cross fit style stuff but when i quit my job to go uni i took best part of a year out but started training again about 6 months ago and if am not in a gym for an hr a day during week i feel like am not doing as much as i should


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ipyro92 said:


> i don't think total body workouts are my thing i always feel like i should be doing stuff on my days off as i got use to doing 2 hrs in gym practically everyday of week two years ago (one hr would be weight training) the other would be thai boxing/cross fit style stuff but when i quit my job to go uni i took best part of a year out but started training again about 6 months ago and if am not in a gym for an hr a day during week i feel like am not doing as much as i should


I'm a bit confused. Surely the routine you posted at the start of the thread was training just three days per week?

Rather than worrying about thinking that you should be in the gym for an hour every day, I would suggest you think in terms of what is likely to be optimal. I guess you could try something like alternating upper/lower training for 6 days per week and then having a rest day, but I suspect most people would suggest training three days per week natty. You could start a poll to find out...


----------



## ipyro92 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm a bit confused. Surely the routine you posted at the start of the thread was training just three days per week?


 no if u check the link it 6 days a weeks with a day rest in middle of the week and again on sunday


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ipyro92 said:


> no if u check the link it 6 days a weeks with a day rest in middle of the week and again on sunday


As far as I can see you didn't post a link? But, in that case, that routine is worse than I had realised.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks ****


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ipyro92 said:


> basicly am following the mens heath v-shapted body workout seem to be seeing gains on my chest/back and want other peoples options on this workout:
> 
> the rep range is 12 reps first week then drop to 10 on week 2 then 7 on week 3 and 4 on week 4 apart from on the first two excierses on chest/trip and back/bicp days where there drops sets
> 
> ...


NO


----------



## Acecurl99 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> A bit complex for a beginner (Assuming your a beginner?)
> 
> Would you be interested in a simpler routine, like a 5x5 with a few Isolations added to each work out?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help. I am a new member of this forum. I want to lose my weight so looking for good workout. I hope you may help me. Can you give me any suggestion? I want to lose 10 lbs in a month.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Acecurl99 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help. I am a new member of this forum. I want to lose my weight so looking for good workout. I hope you may help me. Can you give me any suggestion? I want to lose 10 lbs in a month.


Welcome mate!

Yeah sure thing, first thing(s) you should be doing to lose weight is;

1. Workout your daily calorific needs to maintain, and reduce it by 200-300Cals, and see if you lose weight each week. If not, reduce by a further 200. (I.e. If your body needs 2500 calories per day to maintain, you should be consuming 2200-2300 for weight loss) this can be done in Google, just search 'Calorie intake Calculator' and use one that allows for BodyFat %

2. And/Or download MyFitnessPal from the App Store, it will also provide a rough calorie requirement guesstimate, but more importantly it lets you keep track of what you eat..Pretty essential

3. Cardio - 30+ minutes a day + your new calorie deficit diet should see you lose decent weight efficiently & safely.

Anymore questions I'd recommend heading on over to 'Diet' or 'Just Getting Started' sections and give the stickies a read


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You need a calorie deficit of 500 kcal per day to lose 1 lb of fat per week. 10 lb in a month is pushing it, and dropping weight that fast will result very likely result in losing some muscle too, which you probably don't want? Losing 1 to 1.5 lb per week is usually considered safer from a muscle sparing point of view.


----------

